# Feasting Spider Mytes



## cuzigothigh (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi,

As some of you know... i had a spider mytes on my grow (my first by the way)... now that i am drying and getting ready to cure... i have noticed that on the main branch.... almost all of the buds are turning yellow and brittle from the inside part next to the main branch... like they have been eaten by the spider mytes :hairpull: , has anyone had this before... if you have then you know what i am talking about... i will try to post pictures soon... but if someone has had this happened before then you know what i mean. 

What can i do? can i still save my harvest? any input will be appreciated it.

cuzigothigh


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got mites on my outdoor plant.  I'm thinking about harvesting now, since it's in about week 10 flowering.  Like you, I'm wondering if the mites will eat up my buds if they're still on it when I cut it.  I hope we can get some answers on this.


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

well..once you cut the plant mites have nothing to **** anymore and starting evacuate in search of other plants,however you may smoke some of their eggs but they cant harm the drying plant further..i just cut my semiburned outdoor plant and left it on a table outside then after 10min turned back to pick it up and found some of the suckers walking by... Anyway mites wont eat your drying buds..


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 27, 2007)

Down With Arachnids!!


----------



## mendo local (Sep 27, 2007)

Kill em all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 28, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> ....however you may smoke some of their eggs but they cant harm the drying plant further..


 
Well at least it is a relieve to know that they cant harm the pant anymore :woohoo: ... However, does anyone know if there are any side effects from smokin the eggs... even some spidey's  ?

I have read or heard about the crackin' noise they make.. at least an idication of smokey eggs and spideys... 

Thanks for your comments... i will post pictures soon....

cuzigothigh


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 28, 2007)

i dissagree, i`ve had spider mites too on my first ever grow. they will desimate
your crop untill there is no moisture left in your buds-then evacuate, leaving a pile of crumbling weed in their wake.
it sounds to me that yellowing problem you have is the mites still at work. take the entire buds affected and bin them,clear out the area your drying and don`t use it for growing in the nxt few crops.
how bad was the infestation and when did you first realise you had the problem?


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 28, 2007)

What about water curing?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 28, 2007)

the mites can`t live in water, so that sounds like a plan dude...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 29, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i dissagree, i`ve had spider mites too on my first ever grow. they will desimate
> your crop untill there is no moisture left in your buds-then evacuate, leaving a pile of crumbling weed in their wake.
> it sounds to me that yellowing problem you have is the mites still at work. take the entire buds affected and bin them,clear out the area your drying and don`t use it for growing in the nxt few crops.
> how bad was the infestation and when did you first realise you had the problem?


 
This is our first grow, so i don't know how bad it can get. In our case, i think it was bad. You were able to see the webings around some colas... 3 or 4 at most, also, almost every single time i sued tha magnafying lens, i would see at least oney spidey walking around or eating. I would say i first noticed about 3 weeks ago, however its abit of a long story with this girl (all of the things she went through ). She started off as an outsider, then had to be stored away... got 1 to 2 hrs a day of sun light... her sister parted :cry: ) then she was brought indoors... with a very poor setup... until about a week or two where it was improved.... which is when i noticed spiders....
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16820

I also though there were still feasting when i saw the yellowness around the buds by the big stem. Here are some pics...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 29, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> What about water curing?


 
HeyCook, Water cyrung huh? Didn't know you can cure with water... d you think it is worth it? check out the pics below ... i mean above... it is as bad as i think it is?

Oh, and does anyone know how bad it is to smoke the spideys eggs....

thanks


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 29, 2007)

they look bad dude,i would smoke it now although i can`t recomend that as who knows what effect that will have on your lungs...
smoke it or bin it and start again-you need to give your grow space a thorough cleaning with dissenfectant- they have a terrible habit of returning for seconds, and thirds etc.
water-curing is said to increase potency of not so strong weed, never tried it but it is a method used by many.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 29, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> they look bad dude,i would smoke it now although i can`t recomend that as who knows what effect that will have on your lungs...
> smoke it or bin it and start again-you need to give your grow space a thorough cleaning with dissenfectant- they have a terrible habit of returning for seconds, and thirds etc.
> water-curing is said to increase potency of not so strong weed, never tried it but it is a method used by many.


 
Hey Shuggy,

Thanks for the info.
Ive sampled a few buds, and i can say.. they are a good smoke. They have a weird taste at first... i figured because they havent been dried/cured fully. I think i want to smoke them... this is my fist grow and she suffered enough to no give her a proper burial (or should i say cremation)... anyhow... i guess i only took pictures of the bad side... the other side of the buds are bit greener....

anyone else has any more ideas suggestions?????


----------



## jash (Sep 29, 2007)

i had mites during summer but not bad like this,my buds were realy ok so after that i was convinced(after show them leaving the plant soon after harvest) that they couldnt do nothing more to a harvested plant,i thought that they cant feed from a drying plant..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 29, 2007)

can`t feed from a dry plant "imho"


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 30, 2007)

Well you should check out curing section theres a lot of stuff about... it
I think you soak it in water... and then dry it suppose to make your bud even more potent too...


----------



## Cook_ (Sep 30, 2007)

Water Cure
Unlike other curing methods, the water cure is performed after the marijuana is dried. Powder and small pieces are most often used, but the cure also works with whole colas. The material is piled loosely in a glass or ceramic pot which is filled with luke-warm water. (When hot water is used, some of the THC is released in oils, which escape and float to the top of the water.) Within a few hours many of the non-psychoactive water-soluble substances dissolve. An occasional gentle stirring speeds the process. The water is changed and the process repeated. Then the grass is dried again for smoking. 
THC is not water-soluble; so it remains on the plant when it is soaked. By eliminating water-soluble substances (pigments, proteins, sugars, and some resins), which may make up 25 percent of the plant material by weight, this cure may increase the concentration of THC by up to a third. 
Marijuana cured by this method has a dark, almost black colour, and looks twisted and curled, something like tea leaves. The water cure is frequently used to cure dried fan leaves and poor-quality grass.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 1, 2007)

water curing is really for low quality bud,i`m not sure that with good quality bud the "potency" will be increased.
i may be wrong but, i think not.lol.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 1, 2007)

Try making isopropyl hash out of that..


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 1, 2007)

Why would you make hash out of bugs and bud?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 2, 2007)

why not?
that`s not a bad idea man, you could also utilise the "gumby hash" method, which is easier to do than the other methods to make solid, and you don`t have to spend anything.
    bonus.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> i had mites during summer but not bad like this,my buds were realy ok so after that i was convinced(after show them leaving the plant soon after harvest) that they couldnt do nothing more to a harvested plant,i thought that they cant feed from a drying plant..


 
Thanks hash,

i think i agree with you... "they cant feed from a dying plant...."... i have sampled some of my grow, and i can say that it is a good high... i have smoked about 5 or 6 bowls out of her... and only once did i not get a "good" high... i suppose it depends on the side of the bud that ends up on the bowl.. lol... i hope that the rest of the buds are as good as the one we sampled.... 
peace


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> can`t feed from a dry plant "imho"


Hey shuggy....> :yeahthat:


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

WEll guys, i am currently curing the buds... hopefully it will end up being a good harvest... i am already thinking on the next grow...

can anyone recommend a good strain for chronic pain? especially lumbar pain?

thanks,

cuzigothigh


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

Purple strain is always good for pains...


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Purple strain is always good for pains...


 
is purple the name of the strain? or any derivative of the "purple" strain is good?


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

PPP is the strain


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 3, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> PPP is the strain


 
will look it up.
Thanks


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, man check it out good body high


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 3, 2007)

they "can" feed from a dying plant, but not buds which have allready been "dried".


----------



## jb247 (Oct 4, 2007)

I did a water cure in a side by side comparison test a couple of years ago. I cured 1/3 of my outdoor grow in water, but started with green, wet bud. I used cold water, changed it (gently...gently) daily. There was no change in the potency, as far as I could tell, but the flavor was much mellower.  It wasn't as flavorful as the air dried bud.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Oct 4, 2007)

jb247 said:
			
		

> I did a water cure in a side by side comparison test a couple of years ago. I cured 1/3 of my outdoor grow in water, but started with green, wet bud. I used cold water, changed it (gently...gently) daily. There was no change in the potency, as far as I could tell, but the flavor was much mellower. It wasn't as flavorful as the air dried bud.
> 
> Peace...j.b.


 
I have already started to dry/cure my buds using the conventional way.

I suppose it is not a bad idea to run a side by side comparison on our next grow  .

THanks for the idea!!

cuzigothigh

:bong:


----------

